# Kindle Fire/iCloud question



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

My sister is trying to send me movies from her iPhone via iCloud but I can't get them to download and/or open on either my computer or my Kindle Fire or my Android phone. So I'm thinking that maybe Apple designed iCloud so it only transmits stuff to other Apple products. I don't know if that's so, but if it is, does anyone know an app I could download into my Kindle Fire that would let me download and open movies transmitted to me via the iCloud? Thanks!


----------

